# LGB seachlight car retrograded to WWII Era



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Perhaps I should post a few of my LGB conversions to fit my WWII dio era/ *
*This is a project I am still working on. It was an LGB overhead wire maintanance car with a spotlight. *
*I am converting it into something of a MOW type of car with a different spotlight. Still needs some details *
*and some reporting marks, but the interior of the car body has tuned out real nce !!!*

*Rocky*


----------



## stevedenver (Jan 6, 2008)

what fun! bet you had a hoot of a time doing this one 

nice paint and nice lanterns and very plausible-great interior detail too


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice job! 
Might I suggest a ladder from the roof to the spotlight platform... it would make it easier for the operator to issue orders! 

John


----------

